# Captain's favorite hydro packs for stoker's chafing?



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

...or should I just get rid of the hydro pack altogether?

Not a picture of me, but of my buddy Mike (filling in as captain) on a local group ride. My wife has indicated she has a similar "face full of Camelbak" sensation on our bike.










There are lots of "slim fit" hydration packs to choose from, but lack storage for tools, pumps, extra layers, etc.

I could just install a saddle or frame bag, or load up the stoker's back pack. I'd definitely prefer to keep my water on my back, and not where it belongs  on the frame.


----------



## cmckim (Jul 18, 2007)

*Hydro packs*

We have just been using C'back Mules and a small seat bag. On the Cannondale it was a bit cramped, but the Ventana has much more stoker space, so we reduced the need to find a new pack. I thought about one of the "wingnut" packs but never tried it out to see if it's lower position was better or worse.

I know people who run rear racks and large tool bags , but Heather felt it got in her way on descents.

Sounds like Christmas present time at your house!


----------



## ColoRider1 (May 28, 2005)

We just use water bottles and saddlebags. Our Ventana holds 5-6 bottles, which is more than enough for the rides that my wife or son will endure. The one time I wore a camelback, my wife ended up with it on her back as she couldn't stand having it in her face the entire time.


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

These days I mostly have kiddie stokers so they don't mind if I wear a basic Camelbak. In fact, they've got used to grabbing the hose and taking a swig for themselves.

For gear carrying, we use panniers on a rack as we don't usually ride on technical stuff.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I just picked up a svelt Camelbak 50 oz Hydrobak. It was the shortest, slimmest fitting model they had to choose from. 50 oz ought to be enough water for shorter loops, and I can throw a couple of bottles on the frame to replenish during longer rides.

I also grabbed a 90 cubic inch frame bag from Nashbar to stash tube, tire, pump and tools into. No sense in making the Ms. carry all that crap in her bag.

We'll test it out this weekend.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

My Stoker has a ban on hydration packs of any kind for me. We have a Ventana El Con that fits 5 full size bottles, plus we use one of these:

http://www.moots.com/#/product/ti_components/additional/tailgator/

mounted on my seat post, the Stoker can access it mid ride for snacks, cameras, etc. It really carries well there. Plus a small seat pack on the Stoker's seat for tools, flat repair items.

Works great in the gnarliest of singletrack.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

The 50oz Hydrobak, after a couple of outtings, was a no-go. Mainly, it slid around on my back, and the straps cinched under my armpits. It did give Anne a little more working room on her half of the bike.

So I returned the Hydrobak, and picked up an old-stock Rocket from a local shop. 
Comfy! The bowed metal frame keeps the bladder lifted off my back, the straps feel great, it provides another 22 ounces of fluid capacity without more bulk, and get this...

...I could feel Anne's hemet visor knocking against my lower spine on harder climbs (hmmm... is that a good thing or a bad thing?!?). She said it rides higher up on my back than the Hydrobak, and obviously doesn't protrude into her face like my normal pack -- kinda like Mike's pack in the first photo I posted.

I also picked up a $6 Nashbar bag for the frame, to carry the crap I normally stash in my pack: tools, tube, pump, wallet, keys & phone. Ugly, but functional and unobtrusive (it's only an inch and a half wide, narrower than the frame's tubing).


----------

